# PG Ti 1000.2, BIN



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listings:

Normal:
PHOENIX GOLD TI TITANIUM 1000.2 SUPER RARE ALUMINUM VERSION BRAND NEW!! | eBay
Aluminum version:
PHOENIX GOLD TI TITANIUM 1000.2 BRAND NEW IN THE BOX RARE OLD SCHOOL SQ!! | eBay


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

links are backwards not that it matters


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

these are mine..If anyone is interested i can do a little better on here since i wont pay ebay fees..I actually held these for a guy that wanted both of them and ended up losing out on a sale on the aluminum version.The guy begged me to hold him for him until he got payed so he could get them for his son for his birthday..Now he wont even respond to me..People dont even have the curtiousy to let somebody know.. anyways im open to trades,nothing in particular but if it catches my eye ill do it..Mainly looking for a ms1000 but i doubt anyone is parting with one of those..


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

i ran one of these for the past year and just sold it for 300$ local ... had it listed here with little to no interest... blew my mind

great great amps!


----------



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

the aluminum should help with the rusting issues on most of these amps


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

yea i usually see them go on ebay between $400 and $500 it just seems right now nobody is buying anything..I might actually keep the aluminum one if the other one sells cause i doubt ill ever find a brand new one again.


----------



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

ti is sold pending payment.. still have the aluminum.


----------

